# Shortcut for applying a preset?



## kevinm (May 17, 2011)

For many (but not all) images, I like to try the General-Punch preset but it's a pain in the neck to use the mouse for this repetitive action. Would there be any way to assign a shortcut for this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2011)

Hi Kevin

If you're doing it to most images, I'd apply it to all of them in one go (Grid view > select all > select preset in Quick Develop panel would be my first choice) and then just step back in the History for the photos that you want to take it off.  There isn't currently a way of assigning a keyboard shortcut, but that would be worth posting on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum.


----------



## Chris_M (May 17, 2011)

You may want to have a look at Autoit, see if that works for what you want.
*http://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/*

I have myself never tried it, since I use a G15 Keyboard, which has Macro keys built in,
however, I am assured by Members on our Forums that it is FREE, reliable & small (not a resource hog).
Added bonus, it does mouse movement as well, which the G15 does, but only in a very (uneccessarily) complicated way.


----------



## MoreThanWords (May 17, 2011)

*Punch preset*

You might actually even think to apply the preset already upon import, in the import dialog, under 'Apply during import'.


----------



## kevinm (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. If I apply to all images, either on import or selecting in the QD panel, is there a way of using the keyboard to step back in the History to remove it when necessary?


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 18, 2011)

Yes if you apply in QD, no if you apply on Import.  Either way, you can also accomplish the same thing by pressing Reset, which will set the image to Lightroom's defaults (the same thing as if you had selected None on Import).


----------



## kevinm (May 18, 2011)

OK, so using Shift-Command-R, I presume...


----------

